# About to acquire another Series 3 HD - want to upgrade



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

In the past I have upgraded my other two OLED S3's (One I got 300hr from a 2tb drive off ebay and the other time I did it myself but got like 270hrs from a 2tb) Anyway, I want to do the same to my TiVo TCD652160. Is the upgrade any different that the OLED ones? Can I expand more than the 300ish he with a 3 or 4 tb? I see a new method on the sticky which I'll try and expand JFHS


----------



## IWLSR5 (Apr 2, 2013)

The upgrade will be just as easy as your other one. In fact it will be the exact same upgrade steps. As far as how high of capacity you can upgrade to, I believe those systems have a 2 or 2.2TB cap that you can't go past.


----------



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

IWLSR5 said:


> The upgrade will be just as easy as your other one. In fact it will be the exact same upgrade steps. As far as how high of capacity you can upgrade to, I believe those systems have a 2 or 2.2TB cap that you can't go past.


I'll shoot for the 2tb limit - it is currently a 20hour tivo

I am looking around but is there a specific spot with the most current direction? There seems to be a lot of ways to accomplish the upgrade....


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Alvysyngr said:


> In the past I have upgraded my other two OLED S3's (One I got 300hr from a 2tb drive off ebay and the other time I did it myself but got like 270hrs from a 2tb) Anyway, I want to do the same to my TiVo TCD652160. Is the upgrade any different that the OLED ones? Can I expand more than the 300ish he with a 3 or 4 tb? I see a new method on the sticky which I'll try and expand JFHS


All S3 series should be able to expand to 2TB. The one drive that has 270hrs needs to be supersized with WinMFS. As long as the units are running software 11.0k it will work. You can do the whole process with WinMFS. If you find the drive does not boot after copy and expand, try fix boot in WinMFS. If that doesn't work then fix swap. If that doesn't work then there are a few other things that can be done. When using WinMFS, copy the working drive to the 2TB drive. When asked to expand right after copy, just say no. Then inside WinMFS, run MFSAdd and tell it not to limit it to 1TB. Then run supersize inside WinMFS. Then you are done. Make sure you run WinMFS with administration rights. Also be careful with some motherboards (mainly some gigabyte mb) that may put a hidden partition on the drive. Usually as long you leave your main computer drive alone it probably won't be a problem. Also do not let windows disk manager initialize the drive. When you are done, you might want to give DvrBARS a spin to backup the drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Alvysyngr said:


> In the past I have upgraded my other two OLED S3's (One I got 300hr from a 2tb drive off ebay and the other time I did it myself but got like 270hrs from a 2tb) Anyway, I want to do the same to my TiVo TCD652160. Is the upgrade any different that the OLED ones? Can I expand more than the 300ish he with a 3 or 4 tb? I see a new method on the sticky which I'll try and expand JFHS


I assume you mean jmfs.

It's no longer necessary.

Just make sure the original drive (I assume that's what's in there now) is up to date with version 11.0k of the TiVo software, and use WinMFS to copy it to the new drive.

Then click on mfsinfo to make sure everything looks kosher, then click on mfsadd to expand into the rest of the space.

When it pops up something about limiting partition size to 1.2TB, tell it no, use all the space.

But before you copy to that new drive, run the manufacturer's diagnostics long test on it first.

I recommend the WD20EURS.

It's 2TB, which is the biggest thing you can use in an S3.

(even if you put a smaller image on a 2.5 or a 3TB drive, the TiVo just won't boot from it)

Good Gb/$ ratio (especially if you catch it on sale for around $100), 3 year warranty, quiet, cool, made to do A/V work 24/7


----------



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

That is precisely the drive I just ordered from Newegg for about $99 free shipping. I booted the tivo up tonight and the software is up to date. As soon as this drive shows up I'll update my progress



unitron said:


> I assume you mean jmfs.
> 
> It's no longer necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Alvysyngr said:


> That is precisely the drive I just ordered from Newegg for about $99 free shipping. I booted the tivo up tonight and the software is up to date. As soon as this drive shows up I'll update my progress


As soon as that drive shows up run the WD diagnostic software long test on it before using it.

It's almost certainly fine, but better to be sure first.


----------



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

Booting up for the first time right now - all seems to have gone well so far

Well it booted SO MUCH faster than my other Tivos - has 287 HD Hours and all seems good. Thanks for all of the help! WinMFS is SO easy to use! If someone else gets stuck PM me!


----------

